# Female masturbation



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Interesting article on female masturbation.

My wife says she doesn't but not so sure if she is telling the truth? Women should admit it if they do. I don't think most guys would be bothered by knowing it...maybe even excited to know?!



https://www.yahoo.com/news/fascinating-facts-about-female-masturbation-110722717.html


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Interesting article on female masturbation.
> 
> My wife says she doesn't but not so sure if she is telling the truth? Women should admit it if they do. I don't think most guys would be bothered by knowing it...maybe even excited to know?!
> 
> ...


This was a topic of discussion with the sex therapist when we were rebuilding our marriage. I honestly don't believe my wife has ever masturbated in the last 50+ years. So your wife is possible telling you the truth when she says she doesn't masturbate.

What I learned in hearing her discuss this with the Sex Therapist was that growing up, it was a sin for her to masturbate and would require her to confess that sin to a middle-aged male priest on a weekly basis. Being a shy girl, the thought of that conversation horrified her. And so she suppressed any urges to masturbate or explore her sexuality on her own.

In another Sex Therapy session she was asked what she did now if she felt sexual urges, would she masturbate? My wife told the ST that she didn't need to masturbate as if she had any such urges she had a husband to take care of that. I guess I was good for something!

Thanks for posting the article. One of the mysteries of life is understanding the mind of women. Any articles that provide insights are of interest to me.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I don't masturbate. I can't say I've never done it but can't remember the last time I did.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't know what generation got it in their head that women don't masturbate but I'm 69 years old and as far back as 1970 I remember female masturbation being an open topic and it being common knowledge that everybody does it.

I don't remember it ever being the business of someone else whether the woman masturbated or not since it was never about porn or cheating. I was most likely to do it after a sex partner fell asleep without getting me off, which was more often than not. And no, I never would do it just so someone could watch, just on principle.

This wasn't a taboo subject in my generation. It was a given.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I agree with @DownByTheRiver, it’s not taboo, it’s just private.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I don't know what generation got it in their head that women don't masturbate but I'm 69 years old and as far back as 1970 I remember female masturbation being an open topic and it being common knowledge that everybody does it.
> 
> I don't remember it ever being the business of someone else whether the woman masturbated or not since it was never about porn or cheating. I was most likely to do it after a sex partner fell asleep without getting me off, which was more often than not. And no, I never would do it just so someone could watch, just on principle.
> 
> This wasn't a taboo subject in my generation. It was a given.


Well the post right above yours is another woman stating they do not. And I have heard numerous women say they don't hence why I think articles like this get written.

Just my hunch of course.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Well the post right above yours is another woman stating they do not. And I have heard numerous women say they don't hence why I think articles like this get written.
> 
> Just my hunch of course.


It has to be generational. In the seventies everything was right out in the open.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Well the post right above yours is another woman stating they do not. And I have heard numerous women say they don't hence why I think articles like this get written.
> 
> Just my hunch of course.


I believe it is less that it doesn’t happen and more that it’s a private thing that women do. Perhaps we are less open about it than in the past but that doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen. Perhaps women say they don’t do it because they don’t want to discuss it and have it become a huge deal.


----------



## Seems Like Yesterday (9 mo ago)

I do not remember masturbation being an open subject or a given in the early 1970s! Maybe later in the 70s? Sorry!


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems Like Yesterday said:


> I do not remember masturbation being an open subject or a given in the early 1970s! Maybe later in the 70s? Sorry!


Uhh... well, I remember the 70s at well. A 1976 book about it (and other aspects of women's sexuality) was a NY Times bestseller:

The Hite Report

It became so much a part of popular culture that National Lampoon even made an audio skit about it! (with Bill Murray as the dude in the skit).

Hite Report Disco

And yeah, I read parts of the book in the 70s. There were some pretty frank sections of women describing their own masturbation techniques.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It has to be generational. In the seventies everything was right out in the open.


My wife, who I married in 1971, was "educated" by nuns in a Catholic girls school from grade school until the end of high school. Generation may be part of it, but also religion and culture are parts.

And yes, I honestly believe my wife has never really masturbated, based on what she told the Sex Therapist that helped save our marriage.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Young at Heart said:


> My wife, who I married in 1971, was "educated" by nuns in a Catholic girls school from grade school until the end of high school. Generation may be part of it, but also religion and culture are parts.
> 
> And yes, I honestly believe my wife has never really masturbated, based on what she told the Sex Therapist that helped save our marriage.


Yes well nuns are sticky about that sort of thing! However two of my best girlfriends were catholic but not schooled at a Catholic School and I can assure you they masturbated.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I believe it is less that it doesn’t happen and more that it’s a private thing that women do. Perhaps we are less open about it than in the past but that doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen. Perhaps women say they don’t do it because they don’t want to discuss it and have it become a huge deal.


And perhaps women who say that they don't do it, like my wife, are telling the truth. I certainly believe her, knowing her as well as I do.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Young at Heart said:


> My wife, who I married in 1971, was "educated" by nuns in a Catholic girls school from grade school until the end of high school. Generation may be part of it, but also religion and culture are parts.
> 
> And yes, I honestly believe my wife has never really masturbated, based on what she told the Sex Therapist that helped save our marriage.


Really? Not asking to be a smartbutt or too nosy, pls excuse if so.

Really, thru the last 50 some odd years as an adult, never? Why do you think not? Forgive me if too deep in the weeds.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I believe it is less that it doesn’t happen and more that it’s a private thing that women do. Perhaps we are less open about it than in the past but that doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen. Perhaps women say they don’t do it because they don’t want to discuss it and have it become a huge deal.


Well I can speak for myself. I am not afraid to share on an anonymous internet forum. I don't really masturbate. I just don't find it all that enjoyable. Also I'm responsive desire so it's not like I'm sitting around going ... when can an next take an inanimate object and stick it in my vagina.

Now if my husband does said thing it can be hot but me doing it just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well I can speak for myself. I am not afraid to share on an anonymous internet forum. I don't really masturbate. I just don't find it all that enjoyable. Also I'm responsive desire so it's not like I'm sitting around going ... when can an next take an inanimate object and stick it in my vagina.
> 
> Now if my husband does said thing it can be hot but me doing it just doesn't do anything for me.


But, what does I don't "really" masturbate mean?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well I can speak for myself. I am not afraid to share on an anonymous internet forum. I don't really masturbate. I just don't find it all that enjoyable. Also I'm responsive desire so it's not like I'm sitting around going ... *when can an next take an inanimate object and stick it in my vagina.*
> 
> Now if my husband does said thing it can be hot but me doing it just doesn't do anything for me.


I literally laughed out loud at this. You are so funny. 🥰 Now everything I look at in my office, I'm thinking, "would I stick that in there? that looks pointy but maybe that other thing..." 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> But, what does I don't "really" masturbate mean?


It means 
Have I ever masturbated... yes.
Can I think of the last time I did ... no can't think of once in the last 5 years or so.

Therefore I don't really masturbate. I can't say I never have in my whole life.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> It means
> Have I ever masturbated... yes.
> Can I think of the last time I did ... no can't think of once in the last 5 years or so.
> 
> Therefore I don't really masturbate. I can't say I never have in my whole life.


I think that's the point, when everyone says they never, have, but now very infrequently. 
Thanks for being honest and responding. To me that shows you have good character, which I never doubted.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I think that's the point, when everyone says they never, have, but now very infrequently.
> Thanks for being honest and responding. To me that shows you have good character, which I never doubted.


Well if you go back and read my replies. I've never stated that I never have. You may have read that when I said I don't masturbate. But that was neither said nor implied.

Just like if someone hasn't had a drink in 5 years and doesn't intend on drinking they might say I don't drink. That is a statement of current behavior it is not indicative of ever.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just thinking out loud but seems like men and women do indeed view (and practice) self pleasure differently.

I wonder how many guys don't masturbate?


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

Sounds generational. I’d like to say that all the women I’ve been with born from 82-92 have done it. I’d say it also has to do with lifestyle. Some people are so caught up with other things in their lives and therefore have no time or desire to do so.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just thinking out loud but seems like men and women do indeed view (and practice) self pleasure differently.
> 
> I wonder how many guys don't masturbate?


None


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm not really wanting to be a problem here, I'm honestly asking. Why do you care if your wife masterbates? Seems like most men believe masterbation is something normal THEY do, they can't do without porn, etc etc etc. Why do you care?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I'm not really wanting to be a problem here, I'm honestly asking. Why do you care if your wife masterbates? Seems like most men believe masterbation is something normal THEY do, they can't do without porn, etc etc etc. Why do you care?


Well my general idea would be if someone doesn't masturbate, then they may not find out all the things that make physical sex better. For example my wife can only orgasm with a toy. No other way. So my thoughts were if she masturbated and maybe found out some areas that made things feel better, maybe her orgasm capability would change?

But as we are now, whenever she does want to orgasm, she just gets out the toy, gets it done and thats it. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate that she is honest and when she wants to have an O, she gets out the toy and does. For me however, it makes sex a bit mechanical and honestly I sometimes feel I am not really needed. (Which in reality I suppose I am not?!) My ideas are if she spent time pleasuring herself, maybe she could share those with me and I could be more of the process along the way for making her feel good.

I know I have learned a lot about my own body and what feels good and what feels better by masturbation over the years.

Just my thoughts on making our sex life better.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I was happy to learn my wife would sometimes masturbate when I was out of town on business although I much prefer a business trip like the one I am on now where she just came with me.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Masturbation allows a person to learn what feels best for them. No harm there. And it improves sex with another person. A win-win. I dated one woman who said she never played with herself. Kinda felt sad for her. I know for my wife and I, it’s fun to play with each other, often saying “a little lighter” or “touch me there” All learned thru self pleasure.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I was happy to learn my wife would sometimes masturbate when I was out of town on business although I much prefer a business trip like the one I am on now where she just came with me.


Bummed out last year. I went on Vegas vacation with friends. Returned to find the bullet vibrator had not been moved at all. Envisioned her using it on herself. Hot image in mind. Maybe she went old school? Fingers instead?


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

My wife does all the time I can tell you that.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Volunteer86 said:


> My wife does all the time I can tell you that.


Mine is secretive


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

FG,

I would be pissed to find out my W masturbates, the reason being that she claims "I have no sex drive".

So it's really a question of honesty.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

TAMAT said:


> FG,
> 
> I would be pissed to find out my W masturbates, the reason being that she claims "I have no sex drive".
> 
> So it's really a question of honesty.


I’d be mad, too. I hear “sex is more important to you.” Sheesh.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I'm not really wanting to be a problem here, I'm honestly asking. Why do you care if your wife masterbates? Seems like most men believe masterbation is something normal THEY do, they can't do without porn, etc etc etc. Why do you care?


I'm in the why care camp. Granted my perspective is masturbation and sex with spouse coexist rather nicely and aren't considered mutually exclusive acts. I encourage it, and her bringing it to our sex play is super.

Now if either spouse masturbates to avoid couples sex or ii reduces frequency of sex ie harms mutual good sexual relations, that would be a problem. It would be an indication of larger problems in the relationship I think.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

It might be somewhat generational, but I think a lot of it comes down to messages (spoken or implied) that women receive from family/friends/culture about their sexuality when they're growing up. Some women are taught that female masturbation is dirty, or perverted, or not feminine. Maybe some just aren't interested, too? Obviously I can't speak for all women. 

For me, I have definitely masturbated at certain times in my life, but when I'm in a happy relationship with a man who is eager to get me off and talented at doing so, I don't masturbate much. I'd rather save that energy for encounters with him. When I'm single or in a sexually unhappy relationship, yeah, different story altogether.

Another note. As a younger teenager I thought that women had to stick something inside themselves to masturbate, and I found that idea icky, so I didn't even try. Then at maybe age 15 I was reading some dirty book I'd found in the library and learned about the clitoris. A whole new world of fun activity opened up for me, with no need for penetration at all! 

Score one for book nerds everywhere! 😂


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The word from my wife on this is that 
1. She has never found a way to masturbate that she much enjoys and
2. She has very little interest in finding one. 

Some people really just don't have a reason to bother.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anastasia6 said:


> It means
> Have I ever masturbated... yes.
> Can I think of the last time I did ... no can't think of once in the last 5 years or so.


Ha! I read that, altered it a little in my head, and started having flashbacks to my ex-wife:

"Have I ever had sex with my husband....yes.
Can I think of the last time I did....no, can't think of once in the last 5 years or so."


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Pro tip: Do not throw a vibrator (that you bought unrequested) and a tube of lube on the bed and yell "have multiples" as you go out the door on the way to work. Well intentioned, yet it did not go over well. (Early into realizing it's not hot in here but rather it is menopause can be rather confusing, for everyone.)


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Really? Not asking to be a smartbutt or too nosy, pls excuse if so.
> 
> Really, thru the last 50 some odd years as an adult, never? Why do you think not? Forgive me if too deep in the weeds.


Early in the marriage I purchased her a vibrator as a gift. It is still in the box it came in and the batteries are still in their sealed plastic wrapping.

In over 50 years of marriage, I would have expected to have walked in on her once if she did.

When I came close to divorcing her and to try to save the marriage I got her to go to a Sex Therapist to try to save our marriage, because my wife told me she would never have sex with me, the sex Therapist suggested my wife masturbate as a way to build up her libido. They had a very extensive multi session discussion on masturbation that convinced by the Sex Therapist and myself that she never had done it.

As my wife told the ST, why would I ever want to masturbate, if I have those urges, I have a husband who will take care of it.

Oh and yes, the ST convinced my wife that without sex, our marriage would end in divorce. Got my wife to think about what her life would be like as a divorced woman and convinced her that my wife needed to change her attitude about sex with me if she wanted to remain married.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Young at Heart said:


> Early in the marriage I purchased her a vibrator as a gift. It is still in the box it came in and the batteries are still in their sealed plastic wrapping.
> 
> In over 50 years of marriage, I would have expected to have walked in on her once if she did.
> 
> ...


Wow. I hope things are good now.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yes well nuns are sticky about that sort of thing! However two of my best girlfriends were catholic but not schooled at a Catholic School and I can assure you they masturbated.


I can assure you that the reason I attended so many CYO dances in high school was because Catholic girls had a reputation for loving to grind on you during slow dances and being hot dates, once you got to know them.

I do believe that it is generational and from listening to my wife, she was taught that if she masturbated or thought about masturbating, she had to confess that sin to a priest. A shy young girl confessing to such a sin in front of a middle aged man just was beyond horrifying to her.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Young at Heart said:


> I can assure you that the reason I attended so many CYO dances in high school was because Catholic girls had a reputation for loving to grind on you during slow dances and being hot dates, once you got to know them.
> 
> I do believe that it is generational and from listening to my wife, she was taught that if she masturbated or thought about masturbating, she had to confess that sin to a priest. A shy young girl confessing to such a sin in front of a middle aged man just was beyond horrifying to her.


This high school and college friend of mine had no such qualms. She would do anything or anyone she wanted to do and trot right on down and confess and go merrily on her way.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> This high school and college friend of mine had no such qualms. She would do anything or anyone she wanted to do and trot right on down and confess and go merrily on her way.


She probably didn't have the deep conversations and indoctranation from a bunch of nuns (who felt they had an important job in educating their charges in morality) that my wife had.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> She probably didn't have the deep conversations and indoctranation from a bunch of nuns (who felt they had an important job in educating their charges in morality) that my wife had.


Those same nuns were telling us boys that touching ourselves was not kosher too. It didn't seem to stick for us, not sure why it would preferentially for the ladies. I mean, have you seen @CatholicDad 's position on masturbation?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Young at Heart said:


> She probably didn't have the deep conversations and indoctranation from a bunch of nuns (who felt they had an important job in educating their charges in morality) that my wife had.


Yeah. No. She just thought she could do anything as long as she confessed. I never saw her feel guilty for anything.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> This high school and college friend of mine had no such qualms. She would do anything or anyone she wanted to do and trot right on down and confess and go merrily on her way.


gotta like that.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Those same nuns were telling us boys that touching ourselves was not kosher too. It didn't seem to stick for us, not sure why it would preferentially for the ladies. I mean, have you seen @CatholicDad 's position on masturbation?


I've seen his position on the topic and i'm like, "what in the world?"


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Young at Heart said:


> She probably didn't have the deep conversations and indoctranation from a bunch of nuns (who felt they had an important job in educating their charges in morality) that my wife had.


My wife's good friend went through all grades in parochial schools. The nuns did their best but it didn't stick. She has been a wild one for the three decades we have known her, divorced three times. She said she would just go to confession after the fact and get ready for the next good time.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Well my general idea would be if someone doesn't masturbate, then they may not find out all the things that make physical sex better. For example my wife can only orgasm with a toy. No other way. *So my thoughts were if she masturbated and maybe found out some areas that made things feel better, maybe her orgasm capability would change*?


I personally think it is just part of growing up and part of a normal life for both genders. I believe those who don't are missing out and never mature fully. Then whoever marries them gets stuck with a spouse who hasn't a clue about what rings their bell. Heck, the damn monkeys in the zoo whack routinely whenever they want to and havent seen a blind one yet. What is the big deal?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> I personally think it is just part of growing up and part of a normal life for both genders. I believe those who don't are missing out and never mature fully. Then whoever marries them gets stuck with a spouse who hasn't a clue about what rings their bell. Heck, the damn monkeys in the zoo whack routinely whenever they want to and havent seen a blind one yet. What is the big deal?


Boy, do they ever! And they'll throw crap at you too.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Boy, do they ever! And they'll throw crap at you too.


They don’t appreciate being watched


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> They don’t appreciate being watched


I spent a year at the zoo and started thinking maybe they actually got excited when people were watching them.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I spent a year at the zoo and started thinking maybe they actually got excited when people were watching them.


Monkeys are nasty. Nasty little perverts. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> I personally think it is just part of growing up and part of a normal life for both genders. I believe those who don't are missing out and never mature fully. Then whoever marries them gets stuck with a spouse who hasn't a clue about what rings their bell. Heck, the damn monkeys in the zoo whack routinely whenever they want to and havent seen a blind one yet. What is the big deal?


I agree.

Getting someone older to loosen up about sex is pretty difficult...if not impossible. Masturbation is a good example.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Getting someone older to loosen up about sex is pretty difficult...if not impossible. Masturbation is a good example.


If they had enough interest in it they would have been doing it years ago. But there are some parents and religions who really shame you and ruin something like masturbation for people.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If they had enough interest in it they would have been doing it years ago. But there are some parents and religions who really shame you and ruin something like masturbation for people.


True


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Wow. I hope things are good now.


They are, the sex therapist really helped save our marriage and helped my wife she that she needed to change some of her behaviors, if my wife wanted to have the life she desired.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If they had enough interest in it they would have been doing it years ago. But there are some parents and religions who really shame you and ruin something like masturbation for people.


And sex. They ruin sex as well. It’s ridiculous to seek out and marry someone who has been told their whole life sex is dirty and they’re not supposed to like it or they’ll go to hell. and then expect them to turn on a dime and start acting like a porn star.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I went to a convent school and grew up very religious (Catholic) until I was 12, when I realised it was all BS...


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> And sex. They ruin sex as well. It’s ridiculous to seek out and marry someone who has been told their whole life sex is dirty and they’re not supposed to like it or they’ll go to hell. and then expect them to turn on a dime and start acting like a porn star.


Yeah it just sucks when they don't really tell a person that BEFORE marriage and act like they are all into sex and stuff while dating. Trying new stuff, talking about new stuff etc. Then when married it all goes away.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Yeah it just sucks when they don't really tell a person that BEFORE marriage and act like they are all into sex and stuff while dating. Trying new stuff, talking about new stuff etc. Then when married it all goes away.


I’m lucky as my wife is open to new ideas. We had been on a downhill trend for a long time - only twice a month just five years ago. Since then, we have fun way more often. Twice a week now, using toys, whispering hot fantasies. Not sure the reason. No complaints!


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Not sure the reason.


Most likely hormonal changes. Chemistry runs us totally.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I’m lucky as my wife is open to new ideas. We had been on a downhill trend for a long time - only twice a month just five years ago. Since then, we have fun way more often. Twice a week now, using toys, whispering hot fantasies. Not sure the reason. No complaints!


Well thats darn nice!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Monkeys are nasty. Nasty little perverts. 😂😂😂😂


I bet their monkey parents don't push the guys to go trans and get a penis-ectomy 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife does not unless I need to pee and while doing oral and using a vibrator, I grab her hand and place it on the vibrator and tell her to keep this warm for me.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> My wife does not unless I need to pee and while doing oral and using a vibrator, I grab her hand and place it on the vibrator and tell her to keep this warm for me.


Mmmm
May I borrow?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Mmmm
> May I borrow?


Their vibrator?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> Their vibrator?


Lol. Have a few. THE IDEA


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Lol. Have a few. THE IDEA


She was a little reserved about it. So I stay in bathroom a little longer and watch her on the bed keeping it hot for Daddy.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> She was a little reserved about it. So I stay in bathroom a little longer and watch her on the bed keeping it hot for Daddy.


Mmmm


----------

